# mason jar lids



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I like using glass jars for honey but the biggest problem I'm having is that the lids get rust spots very quickly. I hand dry them as soon as they are out of the dishwasher--I always send them through dishwasher for sanitizing. I like the walmart mainstay and Ball are ok too other than the bumpy label problem. Anyway, I thought once our Florida humidity went down I wouldn't have a problem. It's still happening and creating a lot of extra work. 
Any ideas how I can keep the brand new lids from rusting?
Thanks.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Are you asking about the two piece canning jar rings with lids?


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, the 2 piece ring with lid. I know I can buy plastic lids separately but then price goes up. They're pretty expensive.


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

Bevy,

Use a milder soap or no soap in your dishwasher. Your objective is to steralize and the heat will do that - I think.

Steve


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

The dish soap is taking the protective coating off the lids.

To sanitize your lids, put them in a saucepan with some water and have them at a rolling boil for 3-5 minutes.

To sterilize the lids, it requires pressure. (pressure cooker) I do not think you need to sterilize your lids for capping honey.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

bevy's honeybees said:


> I hand dry them as soon as they are out of the dishwasher--I always send them through dishwasher for sanitizing.


Do you reuse the lids, I wouldn't. If you are not reusing the lids it is not necessary to run them through the dishwasher.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

These are brand new lids I'm talking about. I don't reuse unless someone hands me a jar and asks for refill--only their jars go back to them and I only have a handful of customers that do that.

I will try boiling, and no soap. I've used a dishwasher soap. I'm probably being over cautious especially with the Ball jars. They come with the lids already on. Mainstay, open jars with lids packed separate. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I have noticed that the canning lids and rings have changed from the gold color to the silver color. Maybe there was a change made to help with rust problem. 

I have also seen one piece metal caps and wonder if those work better? And where can those be gotten from?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

bevy's honeybees said:


> I will try boiling, and no soap.


Do not boil them too long. I have had the rubber gasket crumble up and get all over the lid surface. Maybe they were old but in the directions for canning you just bring to a light boil and turn off.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

We buy one piece metal caps in bulk from the same supplier we get our honey jar lids from. I don't remember off the top of my head how many in a box, but a few thousand certainly.

deknow


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

This reminds me of something I have been wondering about -- how many people wash or otherwise sanitize new jars and lids and how many just use them straight out of the box. I think I'll create a survey and post in a separate thread. -james


----------



## windfall (Dec 8, 2010)

open up a brand new mason jar and smell....it not pleasant. I believe they are sanitary enough to use, but the off gassing from the fresh lid coatings (most likely BPA) and the gasket is quite strong. We always run new jars through the dishwasher. 
Honey jars with plastic lids may not have the problem...never used them
new glass Jugs used for maple syrup don't seem have any odor, which is why I think it's from the canning jar lids...but we rinse them anyway as well


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't wash plastic containers. 
I use mostly mason/canning jars and always wash them. I see at Brushy Mountain they have 100 white twist on (one piece) lids for $17.50. That sounds pretty reasonable. Saves me the cleaning time and concern about whether they are rusting after I sell the honey. 
I only have 17 hives, not all producers. Brushy Mountain lids are looking real good right now. 
In the meantime, thanks for the help. Ace, thank you for the warning about over cooking the lids I have. 
Where does everyone get their glassware?


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Dishwasher soap is quite strong and water jets are powerful! Jar lids are covered with sort of "varnish" (golden color) and it is not strong enough to survive dishwasher. Wash new jars in the washer and just boil lids as many already suggested. Use fresh water for each portion of the lids. For already damaged lids I would suggest a thin layer of vaseline (outside) during the storage; wipe it out for sale. In my opinion, for honey, one piece lid is better and easier.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

I have been boiling lids and jars for 10 min's for the last 10 years or so and they don't rust unless you screw them on and off a bunch of times. I use Ball jars cause they are glass and made in the USA.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

cerezha said:


> In my opinion, for honey, one piece lid is better and easier.


We use two piece lids because the treads of the jar inevitably get some honey on them and you can put the lid seal on and clean the threads so the screw cap doesn't get stuck. We also use the plastic cap ones when the jar gets close to empty.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

I wash new jars (glass) and two-part lids in the dishwasher. No soap. I push any buttons on the panel that look as though it would make the water really hot. :scratch:

When done, I set them out on clean dishtowels to air dry. Any rust spots on the rings get rubbed out with a dishtowel.

Used jars get the same treatment except that only the rings are kept - the covers get tossed. These jars end up in the "For family only" bin and are not sold to the public.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

bevy's honeybees said:


> Where does everyone get their glassware?


This year I bought from SKS industries. I was pleased with the prices and shipping was free on orders over $250.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

I have a friend that likes to go to Farm Auctions and she likes to buy canning jars. Probably reminds her of her younger days. I just got about 15 cases [1 doz. to a case] Quarts and Pints and all she wanted was a Quart of Honey. It worked for me. I also run them through the dishwasher and put new lids and rings on them. Works great for Honey. No complaints yet as most people are already familiar with home canning in this area.


----------



## fin (Jun 3, 2012)

I obsessively clean any jar I like the shape and size of and re-use them. In addition, I have just come into hundreds of old mason jars for which will buy those brushy mountain lids. My few customers get full disclosure of the origin of both the honey and the jars.


----------

